# Peep Show



## Adasunshine (May 25, 2008)

OK, I've searched the forums and not found any threads about this little gem so thought I'd start one.

Anyone else watch this show? It's currently in its fifth series and I have no idea how they do it but the writers just seem to up their game with every cringe-worthy but hilarious episode.

I don't think anyone but David Mitchell & Robert Webb could play the two lead characters with as much conviction... 

They do sometimes push that line somewhat for me but it's compulsive viewing and tremendously funny.

So, any other fans out there?

xx


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 25, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, yes. I am absolutely loving Peep Show at the moment, it's hilarious. So much so that not only do my house mates and I watch the episode on Friday night, but we also try to catch the repeat the next day. Fantastic programme. I love David and Rob.


----------



## UltraCulture (May 27, 2008)

Love it, best thing on the box right now.

Rude Crude Filth..canna beat it.


----------



## Joel007 (May 27, 2008)

It does go a bit too far at times, but Peep Show is great fun to watch. I have so far only seen series 2, but I'm planning on getting 1 and 3 ASAP


----------



## HoopyFrood (May 27, 2008)

I think it's exactly our group humour for me and my friends (which probably doesn't make us sound great!) As individuals, we're all perfectly nice (well...) but when we're a group, we're a little dark and twisted. So I don't think Peep Show could go too far for us.

And while on the subject, I had one of my spur buying moments earlier and ordered series one to four from Amazon!


----------



## Fried Egg (May 29, 2008)

I've followed this series from the start and, whilst I am still enjoying it, I'm finding that they're having to go a bit further all the time to maintain the shock value. This latest series is incredibly crude. I'm still enjoying it though.


----------



## Constantine Opal (Jun 7, 2008)

This is one of my favourites, along with The IT Crowd and The Inbetweeners. I have the first four series, and could quite happily sit and watch them all end to end (work and lovely weather not permitting!). 

If anyone has Virgin Medial cable (spits on floor), I'm not sure if it's still there, but On Demand has all four series so you can watch them all. That's how I got into it in the first place. 

These men are GENIUSES!


----------



## BookStop (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I just got hooked on this show. it is hilarious. Unfortunately, i have to buy the dvds to watch them, but i guess its worthit as I will probably watch them a couple of times.


----------



## Adasunshine (Jun 13, 2008)

Is it me or does anyone else think that Mark, Jez, possibly Superhans and a baby would be a hilarious set-up?

Am loving this new series... I do think it's a bit cruel Dobby being called Dobby though... 

xx


----------



## UltraCulture (Jun 16, 2008)

6th Series a go.

British Sitcom Guide - News - Peep Show gets a 6th series


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 17, 2009)

Tomorrow(Fri 18) 10pm C4, series 6.

Dont forget Peepers.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeeeeeah!

Can't wait. Welcome back, Mark and Jez!


----------



## Rodders (Sep 17, 2009)

Peep Show. Absolutely brilliant. I can't wait to see where they take themselves in series 6. 

The thing is, i think that we can all see a little bit of each of them in us. (Well, the men anyway.)


----------



## PJH (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm very much a Mark. Hitler marker tash and all.


----------



## UltraCulture (Sep 26, 2009)

I thought last nights ep was on top form.


----------

